# Do Ebikes have negative effects on fitness?



## BeeZee1 (Jul 24, 2017)

I was wondering this after riding my e-bike (700c hybrid model Haibike) every day for several months in our steep neighborhood, about 5 miles on average in a loop that is 1/4 downhill and 3/4 either up or flat. I will admit however, I don't work up nearly the same kind of sweat I would doing this on a regular bike. Did I lose my legs in the process? I pedal a lot while e-biking, and often turn off the power for milder terrain, using it to go much faster than normal up the steep terrain with a high rpm and mph. With no regular mountain bike riding done since summer, I pulled out the conventional MTB, an older Specialized 26" model and headed straight up our hill and onto the trail for a couple miles of steep climbing through single track and rock gardens.

RESULTS: I found my initial climbing on the conventional MTB really great. I had excellent leg power for the first 1/2 mile. Then after that, I would say climbing was about exactly the same as it used to be for me, slow and steady with occasional rest stops, unless I have been riding a lot, in which case I'm much faster. My performance stats aren't important here. What is important is that I noticed NO DETERIORATION from e-biking, if anything some improvement as compared to less frequent biking with no e-bike to use. I conclude that the assisted pedaling from the e-bike is used by myself and other avid cyclists just to have a faster, funner ride, not to be lazy and do no exercise. _I know that with riding a conventional bike every day on my same ride, I would be faster and stronger, however I don't have the time and energy to tackle my hilly area daily in this way_. I've seen similar results written up elsewhere, so this shouldn't be surprising to those of you already into e-biking. I would be interested to see if others in the forum concur ?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

The results may be across the board. I think my fitness suffered (based on trying some arduous - for me - hills on my MTB), but don't really care since I'm not trying to beat everybody any more. That's as quantitative as I can get about the effect on fitness for me.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Anytime I'm able to crank out a few miles at a significantly higher pace than normal at any point during a ride, it's a sign I haven't been pushing myself hard enough during intervals, or I'm not putting in enough miles.

This may not be the case for you, but remember, if you want to maintain a level of fitness, you have to push yourself just as hard no matter what you are on.

It could be that you have been pushing yourself harder and have built up more strength and endurance. Or you have been pushing less hard and have built up higher than normal energy stores.

A week on the unpowered bike will reveal your situation.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

My cardio has definitely suffered although my strength has stayed about the same. I really feel it when I get on a pure bicycle.

My riding was about half recreational and half getting somewhere to do park maintenance. The e-bike makes it so simple to get out and do more stuff with more tools I find my recreational MTB rides have tapered way off. I'm easily doing triple the park maintenance (plenty of heavy lifting to maintain strength) but but my pedaling exertion is much less. (easy to see looking at my activities in Strava)

I guess it's fair to say I get a better sense of satisfaction (accomplishment) completing park projects than just racking up biking mileage.

I think for the New Year I'm going to commit to a resolution of riding an e-bike only once a week.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

It's going to depend on the individual and how they ride a bicycle, and how they ride an e-bike. But in general if I had any form of an easy button, I would tend to press it. But if you go out on the e-bike for a longer time period or greater distance vs. a bicycle, it could possibly go the other way.

Or just ride your e-bike away from the trailhead until the battery is fully drained. Then the ride back will definitely up your fitness!


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

apples to apples, same ride, same ride length, 
same bike wheel tire and size, same terrain

yes they have negative effects because motor


for freaks sake this is the stupidest thread on mtbr right now


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

J, you nailed it. I used to really push, do intervals and like to hurt after some rides. Now I derive a lot of enjoyment from just riding although still like to attempt arduous - for me - ascents, just less successfully.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

BeeZee1 said:


> Do Ebikes have negative effects on fitness?


Is this a windup?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

BeeZee1 said:


> I was wondering this after riding my e-bike (700c hybrid model Haibike) every day for several months in our steep neighborhood, about 5 miles on average in a loop that is 1/4 downhill and 3/4 either up or flat. I will admit however, I don't work up nearly the same kind of sweat I would doing this on a regular bike. Did I lose my legs in the process? I pedal a lot while e-biking, and often turn off the power for milder terrain, using it to go much faster than normal up the steep terrain with a high rpm and mph. With no regular mountain bike riding done since summer, I pulled out the conventional MTB, an older Specialized 26" model and headed straight up our hill and onto the trail for a couple miles of steep climbing through single track and rock gardens.
> 
> RESULTS: I found my initial climbing on the conventional MTB really great. I had excellent leg power for the first 1/2 mile. Then after that, I would say climbing was about exactly the same as it used to be for me, slow and steady with occasional rest stops, unless I have been riding a lot, in which case I'm much faster. My performance stats aren't important here. What is important is that I noticed NO DETERIORATION from e-biking, if anything some improvement as compared to less frequent biking with no e-bike to use. I conclude that the assisted pedaling from the e-bike is used by myself and other avid cyclists just to have a faster, funner ride, not to be lazy and do no exercise. _I know that with riding a conventional bike every day on my same ride, I would be faster and stronger, however I don't have the time and energy to tackle my hilly area daily in this way_. I've seen similar results written up elsewhere, so this shouldn't be surprising to those of you already into e-biking. I would be interested to see if others in the forum concur ?


 No deterioration, then you say if you rode a regular bike you would be faster and stronger? Which is it? Now that there is funny. Best? " I don't have time"


----------



## BeeZee1 (Jul 24, 2017)

*Good question / comment*



leeboh said:


> No deterioration, then you say if you rode a regular bike you would be faster and stronger? Which is it? Now that there is funny. Best? " I don't have time"


Yes, I see your confusion. Well, what I mean is that getting back on the unpowered bike, I noticed no deterioration compared to my normal self when I would only ride very infrequently, so wouldn't be in great biking shape. But, if I ride the traditional bike frequently, of course I get better strength and speed compared to the e-bike. So overall, if the e-bike means that you're going to ride more frequently (which is often the case) then you're better off with it. If you're substituting it for frequent unpowered bike use, you'll get in worse shape. Hope that clarifies this for the readers interested in possibly getting an e bike. As well, there are many who simply could not attack steeper hills that can have fun biking them with the e-bike, and that's super cool in my humble opinion....


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

^^^^ I have this switch, 2 of them on my handlebars, shifters I think they are called. Low gears let me go up steep hills.


----------



## BeeZee1 (Jul 24, 2017)

A good point, you'll see in the e-bikes that many have only a rear cog, so that in effect lower power settings substitute for a change in front gearing !


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2017)

127.0.0.1 said:


> yes they have negative effects because of the electric motor
> 
> for freaks sake this is the stupidest thread on mtbr right now


pretty much so.....



Mr Pig said:


> Is this a windup?


with a face plant forth coming.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

This has to be the stupidest conversation yet, and there have been some good ones! It is so dumb that I cannot bear to engage in it, as I fear doing so might make me dumber, but I am happy to watch from the wings. Who knows what gems of wisdom may materialize? :0)

Or won't.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm trying to insult gracefully, seems to be not working.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

BeeZee1 said:


> Yes, I see your confusion. Well, what I mean is that getting back on the unpowered bike, I noticed no deterioration compared to my normal self when I would only ride very infrequently, so wouldn't be in great biking shape.


So you expected riding the ebike to cause more deterioration in your fitness when compared to your fitness when you only ride very infrequently? I am guessing you are trying to say that frequently riding your ebike provides better fitness than not riding at all???


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

imho


if the ebike gets you out and moving your legs around at almost
no human input, technically, that is a rest day. which in the specific
circumstance that you are doing other, harder rides...then perhaps it
can be a benefit

but if you are physcially capable to ride a non-motorized bike
an ebike is just a sorry excuse. fitness benefits are in favor of non-motorized


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

chazpat said:


> So you expected riding the ebike to cause more deterioration in your fitness when compared to your fitness when you only ride very infrequently? I am guessing you are trying to say that frequently riding your ebike provides better fitness than not riding at all???


yeah, seems like the OP's personal experience is of 2 different habits of exercise.

His old habit:
* riding his pedal bike infrequently

His new Habit:
* riding his eBike every day.

To actually test this out the baselines need to be the same. They were not.


----------



## DL723 (Sep 25, 2017)

Haha I'm guessing what you're asking is "can you still consider ebike riding exercise?" If you really are asking do you get less exercise on an ebike vs a regular bike..depends on how far you go. An ebike is going to boost your power output...that's the whole purpose. Granted, it's heavier, and takes more energy to move but probably significantly less than the power boost. So if you're riding the same trails and distances, yes you are getting less exercise. If you are suddenly going 3 times further, maybe not. But guessing, with nothing to back it up, i'm guessing most people are getting less exercise going from a regular bike to an ebike.

I fit in the category, biking stopped being fun the last time I crashed so I kind of stopped biking in general. The lady and I both got ebikes and we're taking road trips to bike around scenic loops and riding to dinner now. So in that case we're getting more biking exercise than before.


----------



## hobbit (Apr 23, 2007)

Are e bikes a workout - definitely. Are they the same workout as the same riding as a normal bike - nope.
I'm my case I'm riding my Levo 3 times as much as I did on my capra; I'm up to about 35 miles a week off road and maybe 5000ft of climbing. I ride it hard , mostly in mid trail mode, and key for me is I'm getting in 3 times the downhill. 
The effect - I've lost 7 lbs in 2 months and bulked up my chest and shoulders considerably with no other changes in livestyle or eating.

Cheers

Mark.


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

127.0.0.1 said:


> apples to apples, same ride, same ride length,
> same bike wheel tire and size, same terrain
> 
> yes they have negative effects because motor


Well no sh*t.

Nobody asked that question.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Can anyone who e-bikes post their typical Strava w/ HR and suffer score, compared to their regular (unassisted) rides? That would help quantify the question.

I agree with DL723, it totally depends on the rider and how hard they are pushing it, but most are probably getting less exertion.

Typical (unassisted) ride for me, is anyone getting this on their e-bike?


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

There's a guy around here who started commuting via e bike about 5 years ago. He was a little ahead of the curve.

He was in pretty bad shape, and is now in great shape. It's been cool to see. I think (assume) he wasn't in good enough shape to do his 12 mile each way commute before, but the e bike allowed him to take it on. 1 less car on the road, anyway.

I Don't know why this thread is happening, but this is a good story, and it's related.

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Agree ^, ebikes will hopefully drive a lot of that


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Weaning people off of ICE vehicles is the intent behind the CA classification of ebikes as "bicycles" and the instituting of the three class system for legal access to bike lanes and MUTs. If you want the unfit to get on MTBs or bicycles of any kind, you have to get them off the couch and outside, an ebike (of any sort) is perfect for that. In a case like the one mentioned above, an eMTB that gets used is better for fitness than a MTB that does not.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Procter said:


> Can anyone who e-bikes post their typical Strava w/ HR and suffer score, compared to their regular (unassisted) rides? That would help quantify the question.
> 
> I agree with DL723, it totally depends on the rider and how hard they are pushing it, but most are probably getting less exertion.
> 
> ...


Here's some data:

https://electricbikereport.com/electric-bike-cheating/

Seems pretty logical that it all depends on how you ride an ebike, right? Effort in is what matters in regards to results.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

tfinator said:


> There's a guy around here who started commuting via e bike about 5 years ago. He was a little ahead of the curve.
> 
> He was in pretty bad shape, and is now in great shape. It's been cool to see. I think (assume) he wasn't in good enough shape to do his 12 mile each way commute before, but the e bike allowed him to take it on. 1 less car on the road, anyway.
> 
> ...


I WISH I COULD DO THAT.

I live 34 miles from my work.... Even if there was a bike only path that led from my house directly to work and I could sustain 30mph the entire way it would take me more than an hour each way.... But reality is I would have to ride on surface streets the entire way and actually have a longer distance to cover due to not being able to take the direct route the freeway gives me, so I would add 4-5 miles and 100 stop lights into the mix.

But I do wish I could afford to live closer to work and ride a bike., maybe even an eBike.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Klurejr said:


> I WISH I COULD DO THAT.
> 
> I live 34 miles from my work.... Even if there was a bike only path that led from my house directly to work and I could sustain 30mph the entire way it would take me more than an hour each way.... But reality is I would have to ride on surface streets the entire way and actually have a longer distance to cover due to not being able to take the direct route the freeway gives me, so I would add 4-5 miles and 100 stop lights into the mix.
> 
> But I do wish I could afford to live closer to work and ride a bike., maybe even an eBike.


34 is pretty hard. I used to do Solana to mission valley, which was 22. It took about 1:15, but Torrey was basically the only real hill. Also I only did it once or twice a week.

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

tfinator said:


> 34 is pretty hard. I used to do Solana to mission valley, which was 22. It took about 1:15, but Torrey was basically the only real hill. Also I only did it once or twice a week.
> 
> Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


For me it would be Oceanside (on the vista Border) to Birdland (just north of mission Valley)

I just checked google maps and for bicycling it gave me 3 routes, 34miles, 38 miles and 39 miles. Estimated time of 3h20m, 3h35m and 3h39m respectively.

all three routes have me on the coast most of the way to avoid hills.

That said, SanDAG is working on a project to create a bicycle route along the 5 freeway from the 78 down to La Jolla, that would remove 80% of the traffic signals and keep bikes off the streets, but it is not scheduled to be completed until 2020 I think.

I have actually tried to convince some people I know that have a 5 mile commute to stop driving their car and just buy an eBike commuter. Even with the mostly good weather people in California are resistant to giving up their cars.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Klurejr said:


> For me it would be Oceanside (on the vista Border) to Birdland (just north of mission Valley)
> 
> I just checked google maps and for bicycling it gave me 3 routes, 34miles, 38 miles and 39 miles. Estimated time of 3h20m, 3h35m and 3h39m respectively.
> 
> ...


I didn't know about that path, awesome. Yeah, I got my GF to do her 10 Mile commute a couple times on bike, but I know most people wouldn't even consider it.

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Harryman said:


> Here's some data:
> 
> https://electricbikereport.com/electric-bike-cheating/
> 
> Seems pretty logical that it all depends on how you ride an ebike, right? Effort in is what matters in regards to results.


Yeah agreed


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

Regardless of the actual health benefits of ebikes, I'm pretty sure other trail users, joggers and hikers especially, will still view ebikes with a handful of skepticism when it looks to them like a bunch of guys out on their motorized bike out on a joyride while their legs are sore and body sweating.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

chazpat said:


> ...frequently riding your ebike provides better fitness than not riding at all


^^^This.

If one is already up to completing the same ride in the same time on a bicycle that the OP completes on their ebike, then that person's fitness would either take a hit by riding the ebike, or they would just be going a lot faster (since they are used to pushing hard anyway).

What other conclusion can one make?

-F


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Lemonaid said:


> Regardless of the actual health benefits of ebikes, I'm pretty sure other trail users, joggers and hikers especially, will still view ebikes with a handful of skepticism when it looks to them like a bunch of guys out on their motorized bike out on a joyride while their legs are sore and body sweating.


So what? Emotional arguments are great for internet banter, but only matter in the real world if the person(s) making the decisions share them, which IMO only happens rarely. Most land managers disregard all that nonsense.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

What on earth is this thread about? What matters for fitness is what *you* do. If you do pushups as fast as you can for 2 hours while riding in an Indy car, you'll get strong, right? 

If you ride hard on an e-bike, you'll get fit, just like any normal bike.

You'll also go faster/further than you would on a normal bike. 

Duh. 

-Walt


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

WTH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Klurejr said:


> I WISH I COULD DO THAT.
> 
> I live 34 miles from my work.... Even if there was a bike only path that led from my house directly to work and I could sustain 30mph the entire way it would take me more than an hour each way.... But reality is I would have to ride on surface streets the entire way and actually have a longer distance to cover due to not being able to take the direct route the freeway gives me, so I would add 4-5 miles and 100 stop lights into the mix.
> 
> But I do wish I could afford to live closer to work and ride a bike., maybe even an eBike.


Have you looked in to driving part way then riding the last 15 miles or so. I know it sounds stupid but i used to do it for school. Rode to the town and parked in a free space about 5 miles away and rode in.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Have you looked in to driving part way then riding the last 15 miles or so. I know it sounds stupid but i used to do it for school. Rode to the town and parked in a free space about 5 miles away and rode in.


I do not currently have a car, my wife has a truck, but that is her vehicle and our family vehicle. I ride a motorcycle to work each day because it is the fastest method for getting to and from work.

If anything I would consider taking my bike (or getting an eBike for the street) and riding to the Train Station and taking the train down to San Diego and riding from the train station to work. That would still be longer than driving a car and sitting in traffic on the freeway.

Right now with a small child, spending time at home is the most important thing.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Klurejr said:


> Right now with a small child, spending time at home is the most important thing.


Funny, 'cause that gets reversed when they hit their teens.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

BeeZee1 said:


> I was wondering this after riding my e-bike (700c hybrid model Haibike) every day for several months in our steep neighborhood, about 5 miles on average in a loop that is 1/4 downhill and 3/4 either up or flat. I will admit however, I don't work up nearly the same kind of sweat I would doing this on a regular bike. Did I lose my legs in the process? I pedal a lot while e-biking, and often turn off the power for milder terrain, using it to go much faster than normal up the steep terrain with a high rpm and mph. With no regular mountain bike riding done since summer, I pulled out the conventional MTB, an older Specialized 26" model and headed straight up our hill and onto the trail for a couple miles of steep climbing through single track and rock gardens.
> 
> RESULTS: I found my initial climbing on the conventional MTB really great. I had excellent leg power for the first 1/2 mile. Then after that, I would say climbing was about exactly the same as it used to be for me, slow and steady with occasional rest stops, unless I have been riding a lot, in which case I'm much faster. My performance stats aren't important here. What is important is that I noticed NO DETERIORATION from e-biking, if anything some improvement as compared to less frequent biking with no e-bike to use. I conclude that the assisted pedaling from the e-bike is used by myself and other avid cyclists just to have a faster, funner ride, not to be lazy and do no exercise. _I know that with riding a conventional bike every day on my same ride, I would be faster and stronger, however I don't have the time and energy to tackle my hilly area daily in this way_. I've seen similar results written up elsewhere, so this shouldn't be surprising to those of you already into e-biking. I would be interested to see if others in the forum concur ?


Ha ha. Dude. Seriously? Ebikes are not the best form of exercise but they are certainly not effortless so you will get some exercise...but your question is like asking whether an athlete can train for an event by not training.

Now, there is something to be said about over training. I generally ride better on races if I take a few days off before the race but that's not the same thing as riding an Ebike to train, especially one with a huge powerful motor that only makes me pedal when I feel like it.

Cycling is not the best form of exercise anyway and mountain biking is even worse than that. I stay fit by running and working out in the gym...riding is for fun.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

JACKL said:


> It's going to depend on the individual and how they ride a bicycle, and how they ride an e-bike. But in general if I had any form of an easy button, I would tend to press it. But if you go out on the e-bike for a longer time period or greater distance vs. a bicycle, it could possibly go the other way.
> 
> Or just ride your e-bike away from the trailhead until the battery is fully drained. Then the ride back will definitely up your fitness!


I wouldn't press the "Easy Button." Even on the Tour Divide when I was struggling up those passes at no time did I wish for a motor. I wished my year had gone better and I had more time to train and there weren't so many things going on in my personal life that kept my head out of it (I only got about a thousand miles...planning a rematch in 2019 but only if I have the time to train)...but I don't want a motor. I'm mountain biking, not "Ebiking" or "Mopeding" or whatever it's called.

The thought of doing the Tour Divide with a motorized bicycle never crossed my mind. I mean, technically you would cover the same route, see the same magnificent scenery, and enjoy the same solitude, it would just be easier and faster. But it wouldn't be the same. No challenge or romance to it. Just a little bit of effort with some camping thrown in.

Not that you could do it using today's battery technology. Sometimes your recharge options would be a hundred miles apart and, in the case of the Great Wyoming Basin closer to 130 miles. You might get an assist up a pass or two but hauling those heavy bikes up some of the jeep trails that pass for the route would be brutal after your battery went dead.

My understanding is that a typical Class I Ebike has about a 30 mile range on its low power setting. I guess you could only use it for the climbs up to passes but even pedaling on the less steep terrain takes its toll.

Apropos of nothing, some people see my Rohloff Speedhub and the cables running into it and think it's a motor.


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

I see alot of people having mental fitness problems with e bikes....Great entertainment however!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Ailuropoda said:


> Cycling is not the best form of exercise anyway and mountain biking is even worse than that. I stay fit by running and working out in the gym...riding is for fun.


How is road biking better exercise than mountain biking? And why is running better? I realize riding isn't the best for developing muscle but it seems great for cardiovascular.

Anyway I agree with Walt about ebikes and exercise, you get out of it exactly what you put in. Someone hammering on an ebike could be getting a harder workout than another person just toodling along on a bicycle.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> How is road biking better exercise than mountain biking? And why is running better? I realize riding isn't the best for developing muscle but it seems great for cardiovascular.
> 
> Anyway I agree with Walt about ebikes and exercise, you get out of it exactly what you put in. Someone hammering on an ebike could be getting a harder workout than another person just toodling along on a bicycle.


Depends on how you choose to define "best exercise." Some people might say that the "best exercise" is the one where you can get your heart rate up into a particular training zone and keep it there for some extended period of time. That's easier done on a road bike where there are fewer variations in terrain and hardly any obstacles.

As a clinical exercise physiologist, I tend to define the "best exercise" as the one you'll actually do. I hate road biking - not much variation in terrain and no obstacles. For me road biking is mile after endless mile of mind numbing boredom punctuated by moments of terror when some jackass in a vehicle decides to assert his position in the vehicular pecking order by nearly clipping my bars. For me, road biking is terrible exercise because I won't do it. For others, it's great. Different strokes...

Your point is well taken, you get out of exercise exactly what you put in. High effort tends to lead to higher benefits regardless of modality.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Does driving a car have a negative effect on fitness? 
How about riding a bus, or a train? If you don't do anything else, and riding an ebike replaces riding a mountain bike, I suppose it could have a negative effect.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Fairbanks007 said:


> Depends on how you choose to define "best exercise." Some people might say that the "best exercise" is the one where you can get your heart rate up into a particular training zone and keep it there for some extended period of time. That's easier done on a road bike where there are fewer variations in terrain and hardly any obstacles.


I agree but it somewhat depends on the trail, there are some fairly non-technical loops where I can keep my heart rate fairly consistent if I want to. Also trail riding can be more like interval training without really trying which can be a good thing, throw in a few strava segment attempts and for sure I feel like I've had a good workout after an hour or 2.

Also agree that the best exercise is the one that gets done regularly, I like road riding too and find that mixing it up enhances my mtb experience.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Riding road helps me on my mountain bike. Riding my Turbo S Road ebike has actually given me more power mtbing. You don’t spin the Turbo S at high cadence like the Levo’s.
50# bike great work out and when your cooked, hit Turbo grab a slice of pizza and smile 😀 life’s good!


----------



## Shocking (Sep 26, 2016)

I can see more people getting more exercise by owning a ebike , major reason is they are more apt to use it instead of store it.
The avid cyclists will likely be riding faster and do more miles due to the ease of travelling those distances.

Hills :thumbsup:

Having hills is a plus forcing both the avid and relaxed rider to participate in a useful way.

One would think riding a 250w ebike is healthier then riding a 1000w ebike but it depends on the amount of hours logged and watts added via the pedals.

If it makes you happy we are more likely to use it , so get what you _*want *_and your likely to use it more often


----------



## BeeZee1 (Jul 24, 2017)

Exactly, and many will be more likely to ride regularly with the ebike option.


----------



## BeeZee1 (Jul 24, 2017)

Good story ! Makes up for some of the nonsense comments above !


----------



## BeeZee1 (Jul 24, 2017)

Ranges can be more than that and you could carry extra batteries,,, but I'm guessing most ebike riders are within the typical 40 mile range on their rides. Personally for something like what you're talking about, I'd stick with traditional,, but my thread is about whether ebikes keep people on average fitter than not.

BZ


----------



## BeeZee1 (Jul 24, 2017)

Some very good comments! Happy trails !


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

J.B. Weld said:


> How is road biking better exercise than mountain biking? And why is running better? I realize riding isn't the best for developing muscle but it seems great for cardiovascular.
> 
> Anyway I agree with Walt about ebikes and exercise, you get out of it exactly what you put in. Someone hammering on an ebike could be getting a harder workout than another person just toodling along on a bicycle.


It's not good for overall fitness. You get quads and calves of the gods with a T-rex upper body.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Ailuropoda said:


> It's not good for overall fitness. You get quads and calves of the gods with a T-rex upper body.


I get that, I was just curious how road riding and running is better.


----------



## BeeZee1 (Jul 24, 2017)

Taking the very fit athletic younger group, one could say you're right about the lazy way out, maybe. But I think the e-bikes are more likely to be filling the park with more "kids", as people who wouldn't normally be outside exercising begin to do so. Example, my friend's 80 year old mother will bike to and from her brother's Sunday get together 10 miles away each week because the e-bike allows her to confidently do so... E-bikes seem to be a very polarizing discussion for some on the forum here, which is not a new thing. I know some competitive traditional riders really don't like the idea of a non athletic rider zipping by up the grade on an e-bike! But it's really not a competition in recreational riding. Everybody should be just riding the bike that gives the most satisfaction for them.


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

J.B. Weld said:


> I get that, I was just curious how road riding and running is better.


Apparently blown out knees and shin splints from running are "better".


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

YMMV
https://newatlas.com/e-bikes-fitness/44257/


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

EricTheDood said:


> Apparently blown out knees and shin splints from running are "better".


People can overdo it. I hardly ever run more than three miles at a time. Seems like plenty. That and lifting weights seems to work pretty well.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

For me, definitely not. I'll ride my "regular" bike a couple times a week, my dirt bike once a week, and then my KTM e-Bike allows me to either get an extra day in or get a lot of extra miles/vertical in. Sessioning the best downhills in the area becomes a whole lot more fun.

I like to explain to people that my e-Bike rewards you for the effort you put in. If you want to just have a cruiser day and keep the HR down, have at it (but you can still cover some ground or hang with faster riders). If you want to put the hammer down, you can cover 1.5-2.0X the miles and get about the same workout as a regular bike.

I also find that the fatigue factor is different. Wranging a 52 pound eBike on technical descents and tight singletrack works a different set of muscles. Somewhere between riding my dirt bike in the woods and a normal MTB.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2017)

Mr Pig said:


> This has to be the stupidest conversation yet, and there have been some good ones! It is so dumb that I cannot bear to engage in it, as I fear doing so might make me dumber, but I am happy to watch from the wings. Who knows what gems of wisdom may materialize? :0)
> 
> Or won't.


Allowing it makes all things dumbed down.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Shocking said:


> I can see more people getting more exercise by owning a ebike , major reason is they are more apt to use it instead of store it.
> The avid cyclists will likely be riding faster and do more miles due to the ease of travelling those distances.
> 
> Hills :thumbsup:
> ...


Exactly. There shouldn't be any stereotypes about the overweight out of shape person wanting to cheat with an E-bike. Whatever helps them lose weight, that's good, period. Who cares if they are riding an e-bike or not, they are improving their health, and that's something that we need to desperately do in the USA right now.

On a different tangent, something interesting happened on the trail yesterday that proves my point about e-bike stereotypes being wrong. I was on my local set of connecting trails (non E-bike) and the chain broke; I didn't have the chain tool and was about to give up with just pliers and a wrench (couldn't reconnect the links) and this guy pulls up on the trail behind me. He was a mechanic at an LBS and fixed the chain in 10 minutes (I didn't know that you could take out exactly one link and reattach and be OK, learned a new trick yesterday). He was also riding an E-bike. This guy was in shape, he's been riding for decades, and yet he chose an E-bike to ride up the 400-1000 foot hills even though he physically could handle it. It's not about whether someone can handle climbing steep inclines, it's about getting places faster and exploring more territory in the same amount of time. I told him I was looking at an E-bike conversion for getting up the 1000 ft mountain just to our South (where he was headed), and the response was "Yes, you will need one to get up there, a lot of loose dirt going up". Vindication. No two mountains are created equal, one could be ridden up with pedaling, one not, it's as simple as that. Both of us were in shape, we COULD do it, but what's the point? To be a masochist? To waste time walking the bike up when we could be riding back down instead?

Yes, some use E-bikes to cheat, to show off, to violate local access rules, etc., but there is a group that uses the electricity as needed to get to the top of a really cool trail system a lot faster than spending an hour (or more) walking the bike up. That's not being lazy, that's just being practical when they don't have all day to bike.


----------



## BeeZee1 (Jul 24, 2017)

Very well put and a cool story from.the trail !


----------

